# Mosca 22 ft Bay Raider



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Can you guys that own one post pictures of them? thinking of buying a new one and want to see different lay outs.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Have heard a few shady stories with that outfit. Make sure you do your research. Hopefully what I have heard isn't true.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.moscaboats.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Not what i want to hear if i'm going to buy a boat from them.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Junkee,how shallow will your boat run,drift and get up in? I'm thinking of powering it with a 150 or 175 ETEC.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I would go with the 175. It's a pretty big, wide boat and the more power the better. Many of them are rigged with Suzuki 175's. Mine will run in about 6-8" of water, drift in just under a foot and get up with about a foot of water(trim tabs help here in a big way).


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

They are really nice rigs.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like i may head down to Corpus next week to order a new Bay Raider.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Walter is there a reason your sold on them verse others. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

g2outfitter said:


> Walter is there a reason your sold on them verse others.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Well,i want to buy my last boat and i like the room,fit and finish and vee hull.I know Explorer and Majek are good boats,but i like the look of the Mosca.Plus i know the quality is there (not that others are not) just came down to looks.Majek,Mosca,Explorer,JH and i think i may be missing one (T V hull) make great boats,but none look like the Mosca.So it came down to cosmetics.I know the wait is long,but thats ok.If Tran made this style of boat i would buy it,but the XLR8 is not the same.


----------



## rn78411 (Mar 5, 2012)

Walter, I have my 2011 Bay Raider currently for sale with zero wait time, if you would consider a used one the all the amenities.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469184&highlight=mosca


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

rn78411 said:


> Walter, I have my 2011 Bay Raider currently for sale with zero wait time, if you would consider a used one the all the amenities.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469184&highlight=mosca


Yea i saw that,but i'm looking to buy my last boat so i want one in bone and white color and don't want a raised console and i don't want Suzuki.Thanks though.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

i might be interested... you still got it? where you located?


----------



## rn78411 (Mar 5, 2012)

I still have it, I am located in Corpus Christi.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

rn78411 said:


> Walter, I have my 2011 Bay Raider currently for sale with zero wait time, if you would consider a used one the all the amenities.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469184&highlight=mosca


That is a really nice sled!


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Durtjunkee said:


> That is a really nice sled!


Yes it is.Just has a few things i don't want.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Like Power, fuel effeciency, extra storage, and visibility!

HAHA!

Just ribbin ya! LOL


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Durtjunkee said:


> Like Power, fuel effeciency, extra storage, and visibility!
> 
> HAHA!
> 
> Just ribbin ya! LOL


I know I know.Just not a Suzuki fan and i don't care for the raised console.Those boats have plenty storage with out the raised console.I also don't want mine in blue.Like i said i'm looking to keep this boat so i need to make sure i'm happy with everything.
There is a used for sale in Tomball at Alone boat sales it has a Yamaha hpdi and a raised console,but that boat looks tired.He wants 22500.00 for it trailer needs to be replaced i think and i'm sure that HPDI is going to pop soon.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm getting people praise Cesar and his boats,but i'm also getting the same amount of people warning me about him and his boats :headknock i talked to two people who had bad dealings with him and a hand full via pm's.I don't think i have ever had multiple people warning me like this.Money is hard to come by these days and i would hate to hand over $$ and something go wrong kinda feels like i'm gambling now.I really want a Bay Raider,but i'm slowing down now.Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Walter said:


> I know I know.Just not a Suzuki fan and i don't care for the raised console.Those boats have plenty storage with out the raised console.I also don't want mine in blue.Like i said i'm looking to keep this boat so i need to make sure i'm happy with everything.
> There is a used for sale in Tomball at Alone boat sales it has a Yamaha hpdi and a raised console,but that boat looks tired.He wants 22500.00 for it trailer needs to be replaced i think and i'm sure that HPDI is going to pop soon.


Caution: I saw one in Tomball about a year ago and I checked on it and the one I saw had been crashed and redone by someone other than Mosca so the life time warrently is void (Per Mosca).

I was in the same boat as you (No Pun intended) wanting my last boat and when I saw the stringer system of a Tran and how much glass they put in it I felt like this one will last forever. I can always use the raised deck as my casket when I check out!!!! I know your not a fan of the raised deck but IMO it would be priority one ahead of tabs and power pole. You get used to it quickly after one or two step offs.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Go look at where they are made and check out their facilities before you spend any money...Then go look at Majek, Shoalwater, New Water and Transport... It made up my mind...I do not own a Mosca and never will...Just my opinion and I used to live in Corpus.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

F N G said:


> Caution: I saw one in Tomball about a year ago and I checked on it and the one I saw had been crashed and redone by someone other than Mosca so the life time warrently is void (Per Mosca).
> 
> I was in the same boat as you (No Pun intended) wanting my last boat and when I saw the stringer system of a Tran and how much glass they put in it I felt like this one will last forever. I can always use the raised deck as my casket when I check out!!!! I know your not a fan of the raised deck but IMO it would be priority one ahead of tabs and power pole. You get used to it quickly after one or two step offs.


I think that was probably Capt. Dustin Lee's boat. He hit a dredge pipe at 17 mph with the lower unit on his motor. The impact broke the motor and the transom of the boat. His insurance company totalled it out and it was sold at auction. And yes, the warranty was voided at that point. LOL. Why wouldn't it be?

I still maintain that I haven't had the first problem with my boat or with Cesar. I know of one warranty issue that a friend had with his boat and Cesar took care of it with no questions and the boat is better than it was before. How many other TX boat builders have a lifetime warranty on the hull?

I have nothing bad to say about anyone's boat. I only speak of my own personal experience. But there are rumors and truths floating around the net about all of them. Just do your research and remember that they all break!


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Durtjunkee said:


> I think that was probably Capt. Dustin Lee's boat. He hit a dredge pipe at 17 mph with the lower unit on his motor. The impact broke the motor and the transom of the boat. His insurance company totalled it out and it was sold at auction. And yes, the warranty was voided at that point. LOL. Why wouldn't it be?
> 
> I still maintain that I haven't had the first problem with my boat or with Cesar. I know of one warranty issue that a friend had with his boat and Cesar took care of it with no questions and the boat is better than it was before. How many other TX boat builders have a lifetime warranty on the hull?
> 
> I have nothing bad to say about anyone's boat. I only speak of my own personal experience. But there are rumors and truths floating around the net about all of them. Just do your research and remember that they all break!


I understand,but i had people tell me not to buy this boat or that boat because they will beat you.they don't run shallow,no storage or they are very wet etc etc etc...,but NEVER had this many people (who i dont even know) try and steer me away from the builder and their integrity and the quality of the boat.
Needless to say my want for one has slowed down a bit.More research.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

You should go and take a look at Shoalwater


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Just because the boat may not run the shallowest and dry enough for one guy doesn't mean it's not the right boat for you. Go demo one on a bad day. Go meet Cesar. I have been impressed every time I have had dealings with him. I know at one time their was rumors that he was going out of business and the reason I didn't buy from him. Life time warranty isn't much if they arnt around but since those rumors it seams his company is still up and running strong. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rn78411 (Mar 5, 2012)

Walter come on out and take a ride on mine while I still have it. I will get you shallow enough to make you uncomfortable, I did it to myself a few times accidentally. Other than a waiting list due to the popularity of his boats and designs, that's the only complaint I had. You may want to talk and listen to the Mosca owners and not the ones that are "hearsay". If the rumors were true I think there would be a lot more people trying to dump these boats other than keeping them. Ever notice there are a lot more Majeks, Haynies, Shoalwaters for sale on this sight? More so than Mosca? Mine is for sale because of medical issues, not boat issues. This thing is built very well, IMO, like a tank. Visit Cesar and talk to him, you might be glad you did.


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

I think the reason there are more Majeks, Haynies, Shoalwaters, etc for sale is probably becasue there are a ton more out there that were built...
I haven't come out and said a whole lot about this, but I have been following this thread and would like to say a few things. I am not "knocking" the quality of Mosca, because I'm sure that it's there, nor am I degrading the integrity of the builder...I just am going to tell my story.
In July of 2011 I put a deposit down with Mosca. I was told approx 18 weeks and I would be fishing. At 3 months, Ceasar called and asked for a third of the cost of the boat becuase he needed to buy the materials to start my boat. I gladly wrote him a check and purchased an engine expecting to see my baby coming to life soon. At 6 months, the lies began when I would ask about progress on my boat and a potential start date. "We're starting your boat tomorrow", "we're starting your boat next week"...that went on for a year. This past fall of 2012 I had enough and pulled the plug. I said I was out and would like my money back and that I was coming to pick up my engine from the shop. When I picked up the engine, the crate was buckled, the skeg was bent to ****, and there were scratches and dirt all over it! (I was there when it was delivered and it was in perfect condition) This past October, after 2 more months of asking for my money back...and mention of a lawyer, I finally received all my money back. A year and a few months went by and my boat was NEVER even started and I was told approx 18 weeks until delivery.
Those are the straight up facts boys and girls. I got the check stubs from myself to Ceasar for deposit and payment, the deposit slips from Ceasar paying me back, and all the invoices to prove it. Some stories swirling out there about Mosca may be hear-say, but mine is certainly not.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

So much for "hearsay". Wow. Glad you were able to get your money back.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Flatfisher said:


> I think the reason there are more Majeks, Haynies, Shoalwaters, etc for sale is probably becasue there are a ton more out there that were built...
> I haven't come out and said a whole lot about this, but I have been following this thread and would like to say a few things. I am not "knocking" the quality of Mosca, because I'm sure that it's there, nor am I degrading the integrity of the builder...I just am going to tell my story.
> In July of 2011 I put a deposit down with Mosca. I was told approx 18 weeks and I would be fishing. At 3 months, Ceasar called and asked for a third of the cost of the boat becuase he needed to buy the materials to start my boat. I gladly wrote him a check and purchased an engine expecting to see my baby coming to life soon. At 6 months, the lies began when I would ask about progress on my boat and a potential start date. "We're starting your boat tomorrow", "we're starting your boat next week"...that went on for a year. This past fall of 2012 I had enough and pulled the plug. I said I was out and would like my money back and that I was coming to pick up my engine from the shop. When I picked up the engine, the crate was buckled, the skeg was bent to ****, and there were scratches and dirt all over it! (I was there when it was delivered and it was in perfect condition) This past October, after 2 more months of asking for my money back...and mention of a lawyer, I finally received all my money back. A year and a few months went by and my boat was NEVER even started and I was told approx 18 weeks until delivery.
> Those are the straight up facts boys and girls. I got the check stubs from myself to Ceasar for deposit and payment, the deposit slips from Ceasar paying me back, and all the invoices to prove it. Some stories swirling out there about Mosca may be hear-say, but mine is certainly not.


You're not the only one with this experience...


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow!........May be a new Tran in my future.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Geno*

Call Gene at Shoalwater


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

hoser76 said:


> Call Gene at Shoalwater


It may be 18 weeks before he calls you back.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Lol


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

mkk said:


> It may be 18 weeks before he calls you back.


Lol, sad but true. Lots of good Texas boat builders though: Haynie, Tran, JH, SCB, Mowdy, Freedom, Shallowsport etc
Check em all out


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

FishAfrica said:


> Lol, sad but true. Lots of good Texas boat builders though: Haynie, Tran, JH, SCB, Mowdy, Freedom, Shallowsport etc
> Check em all out


I love my JH!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Shoalwaters are ok,but i don't put them in the same class as Tran,JH,SCB,SS or Mosca.I just like the style of Mosca Bay Raider and nobody makes the same hull...no the Explorer is not like it nor is the JH.SCB is a fine boat,but i don't want to spend that much (i would want a Stingray with all the bells) Tran makes the 20SVT (i know its not a TV but the quality is second to none and if i decide not to get a TV this is my next choice)) that i like and may wind up getting one if i can't decide what to do about getting a Mosca.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

mkk said:


> It may be 18 weeks before he calls you back.


Yea not what i want to deal with.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Walter, you know Donny, you know his boats and Tran's reputation. Of all the posts on this sight concerning Tran Sport Boats, I have not found any negative feedback. Everything about the boats, the people and the company have been positive. This forum is filled with Tran owners. PM, email or call them. I have spent several months doing that. The level of customer service from this company sets the bar very high. Not likely to be exceeded by any other company. I took all of this into consideration in making my purchasing decision. Good luck.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

My pop runs a F22 Transport down in SPI. Super boat. Planes in shallow water for how big it is. Wide and stable. If I wasn't addicted to my Curlew I'd be buying a boat from Tran.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

finaddiction said:


> Walter, you know Donny, you know his boats and Tran's reputation. Of all the posts on this sight concerning Tran Sport Boats, I have not found any negative feedback. Everything about the boats, the people and the company have been positive. This forum is filled with Tran owners. PM, email or call them. I have spent several months doing that. The level of customer service from this company sets the bar very high. Not likely to be exceeded by any other company. I took all of this into consideration in making my purchasing decision. Good luck.


Yea i know Donny pretty good and because of that i would consider a different style boat the 20 SVT is what i like.I'm just hooked on the Bay Raider and if Donny built one i would have already bought one.Its the style of the Bay Raider that i like the length,width,TV and key slot transome and the fit and finish.Just a great looking boat.:cheers:


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter, it really sounds like you are dead set. If the Bay Raider is what you can't live without, then you need to order one and hope you get it in a couple of years.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Flatfisher said:


> Walter, it really sounds like you are dead set. If the Bay Raider is what you can't live without, then you need to order one and hope you get it in a couple of years.


Hopefully Walter won't be doing this :headknock if he decides to go with the fly.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll take my "Fly" over your plastic hatch havin boat any day! ;-)


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a gut feeling that you could have composite hatches on just about any brand of boat if you requested them.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Flatfisher said:


> Walter, it really sounds like you are dead set. If the Bay Raider is what you can't live without, then you need to order one and hope you get it in a couple of years.


And thats where "it feels like gambling" comes in.I may call Cesar and ask him to build me a boat without me putting any money down (or 1000.00) and draw something up that states that i will buy the boat when it's finished within 15 months.This way i wont loose money if he cloese shop and he sells a boat when it's finished.I think 15 months should be enough time.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Why would you consider a builder you feel uneasy about? Customer service and transparency throughout the build process far outweighs any thing that a Tran may be lacking compared to what you are looking at.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

mkk said:


> Why would you consider a builder you feel uneasy about? Customer service and transparency throughout the build process far outweighs any thing that a Tran may be lacking compared to what you are looking at.


I agree and leaning more and more toward the Tran.I'm just hung up on the Bay Raider hull,but then again thats why they make divorce lawyers.:biggrin:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Sound like the young guy that's in love with the wrong girl. He knows she is no good for him but keeps chasing after her. Good luck Wally


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Mosca definitely wins for best videos.....:cheers:


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Walter said:


> And thats where "it feels like gambling" comes in.I may call Cesar and ask him to build me a boat without me putting any money down (or 1000.00) and draw something up that states that i will buy the boat when it's finished within 15 months.This way i wont loose money if he cloese shop and he sells a boat when it's finished.I think 15 months should be enough time.


Wow, Walter really? You'd be willing to enter in to a relationship thinking that you have to do this in order to cover yourself? If I had a choice, which you do in this situation, I wouldn't enter in to any agreement that I felt I had to take measures to cover myself because there is a good chance things are going to go wrong. And remember, there would be lawyers on both sides with their best interests in mind improving their livelihood on your dime. Also, 15 months for delivery, last I heard an SCB with it's high level of quality, fit and finish and the owner's personal attention to detail could be delivered in a little over half that time. A Mosca isn't no SCB for sure.

You might want to consider drafting up another agreement to ensure that any issues that arise after delivery are completed to your satisfaction within X number of months after you bring it to their attention? If you feel you have to cover yourself, don't stop at delivery! Good luck on your decision and I wish you a smooth build.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, let us know how it goes. Just because they arent building a lot of boats doesnt mean the boats they are building arent any good. 

Question though, have you ridden in one yet? I'd be danged sure I like the ride if you're going to have to wait a year and a half to get it. Although that number seems unlikely to me. I dont know anyone that backed up and I'm sure they are doing more than one boat a month!


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Boat buying should be exciting and fun not what your describing. There are too many good builders out there with a variety of hull styles to consider. If you like the mosca type hull take a close look at the JH B240. It does not have a full tunnel but does well in most water depths. Also as discussed tran makes a great boat as well. Frankly I will never own another tunnel as in my opinion you sacrafice to much in what you gain in shallow water performance. I speak from experience but many on here will dispute so each to his own I suppose. Majek just came out with a tunnel V that looks nice and they build a nice boat as well. My advice is if you are unsure or uncomfortable with your decision keep looking as there are too many good choices.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Well just talked to another guy with more feedback and he made a valid point.Not very many folks in the Corpus area are Mosca owners,guides either.There is more,but i'm done.Calling Donny Tran tomorrow i like that 20SVT.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://www.desperadoboats.com/22_shallow_water_fishing_boat.htm


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

There you go. The ultimate bay boat. You could be the 3rd person to actually own one. IJ's serial number is 002 and you could be 003


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

love your lids bro...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

They match your plastic rod holders


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys just make me chuckle...nothing better than a little trash talk.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

mkk said:


> It may be 18 weeks before he calls you back.


Na
I talked to him 3 times today already 
But that's probably why no one else can get ahold of him do to he is always on the phone with me.

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> http://www.desperadoboats.com/22_shallow_water_fishing_boat.htm


lmao!!!!!.....no....sad3sm
Is that a real boat?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Walter said:


> lmao!!!!!.....no....sad3sm
> Is that a real boat?


a bad *** one at that...

you must be a troll


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

fishin shallow said:


> There you go. The ultimate bay boat. You could be the 3rd person to actually own one. IJ's serial number is 002 and you could be 003





InfamousJ said:


> love your lids bro...





fishin shallow said:


> They match your plastic rod holders





Walter said:


> lmao!!!!!.....no....sad3sm
> Is that a real boat?










:an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> a bad *** one at that...
> 
> you must be a troll


What? you invaded my thread.You need one of these :an4: on the sides of that boat.Troll.

really......is that a real boat?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yes it is, and I bet it runs circles around your Mosca dream.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> yes it is, and I bet it runs circles around your Mosca dream.


And i bet my Shearwater with a 250 Mercury will run circles around your one of a kind plastic stringer desparado.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Not only a good choice Walter but a wise one. As others have said, your boat build should be an enjoyable experience. Now it will be so enjoy it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Walter said:


> And i bet my Shearwater with a 250 Mercury will run circles around your one of a kind plastic stringer desparado.


LMAO.. you're kidding right? You might keep up in the open bay but you'd fall behind after the first sand flat we crossed.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Can I have a ride IJ?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you got gas money? let's go

walter, the SVT would be a sweet ride.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Tran makes a great boat, regardless of style...I run an SVT and I absolutely love it. I think the SE's are a good looking boat too...redfsher runs a red 22' SE that is straight up gorgeous.

I've heard great things about the F22 and xlr8 hulls too. I can't remember if the SE or the F22 have keyslots or not.

Then again you could just go desperado and be done.

Five


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

battleredtexan said:


> Mosca definitely wins for best videos.....:cheers:


Nice Video just about ready to trade in my 22SVT, but wait it's all glass water, seems like since I have had my boat it's always a two foot chop, plus running in 2-5's offshore I think I will keep the Trans. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Walter said:


> Well just talked to another guy with more feedback and he made a valid point.Not very many folks in the Corpus area are Mosca owners,guides either.There is more,but i'm done.Calling Donny Tran tomorrow i like that 20SVT.


Walter, I'm heading down to Trans to check on my build tomorrow. If you head that way maybe we'll see each other. By any chance, do you have a buddy that took delivery of a LS last month? Donny took a couple of us to lunch before Christmas and I know that someone mentioned that they owned a Shearwater.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I owned a 22' Mosca for almost two years. It was not the elevated console and it had a 175hp Suzuki. The Pros are that the boat is amazing wide and has so much fish ability. You may not find another boat in its class with the Beam the mosca has. I loved the low sides where you can flip trout in the boat all day without a net plus never had problems with water collecting in the boat like I did my gulfcoast. It ran fairly skinny at around 5" soft bottom and got up around a 1ft soft bottom. The Suzuki motor I loved because of how quiet they are and pretty good on gas. I did feel it did not have the hole shot compared to a 2 stroke HPDI I owned previously but maybe a different prop could have fixed that. The Cons are that the boat is very wet in a crosswind. You have to run straight into the wind or straight downwind to prevent getting wet that's even with only 10mph winds. It loves to run straight into the chop rather than riding the waves. It's rather slow where I could get only 43mph top speed. I did not like how it handles those swells around the jetties and offshore. The short bay chop it ran great but with those far apart waves you get around the jetties it was not pleasant and very wet. I think it's because the v cuts through the waves so well that it causes the splash towards the front of the boat. I talked to Caesar on the phone a few times seems like a good guy. Was very helpful when I had questions about the boat and if he didn't answer he returned my phone calls promptly, but I never dealt with him in person for any work in the boat. Hope I was helpful!


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Number_Five said:


> Tran makes a great boat, regardless of style...I run an SVT and I absolutely love it. I think the SE's are a good looking boat too...redfsher runs a red 22' SE that is straight up gorgeous.
> 
> I've heard great things about the F22 and xlr8 hulls too. I can't remember if the SE or the F22 have keyslots or not.
> 
> ...


 What SVT do you have? 20? how does it take the chop and how is it in shallow water?


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

finaddiction said:


> Walter, I'm heading down to Trans to check on my build tomorrow. If you head that way maybe we'll see each other. By any chance, do you have a buddy that took delivery of a LS last month? Donny took a couple of us to lunch before Christmas and I know that someone mentioned that they owned a Shearwater.


Yea my buddy bought a 21 XLR8 LS gray in color with a Yamaha 250 SHO.We had it out on the south shoreline in West Matagorda this past Sat and that boat ran great in that big water.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I fished on one down in South Padre last fall. I would have to say I was shocked that it was VERY wet. It had a 175 or 200 Suzuki on it and I can swim as fast as it cruises.

A total turd. There are lots of better boats out there.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

End of story


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

paragod said:


> End of story


Details? Transom failure or did the motor hit something?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

paragod said:


> End of story


did that stop the porpoising?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> I fished on one down in South Padre last fall. I would have to say I was shocked that it was VERY wet. It had a 175 or 200 Suzuki on it and I can swim as fast as it cruises.
> 
> A total turd. There are lots of better boats out there.


How many horsepower is your wheelchair packin? :spineyes:


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Walter said:


> What SVT do you have? 20? how does it take the chop and how is it in shallow water?


I have the 20' and it's great...There are very few days and or bays I'm worried about crossing....and unless it's less than ankle deep for a half mile I don't worry about it.

In mud I can get up in ~10" with three dudes and a tank of gas. I haven't pushed it that hard in sand, but I did get stuck recently in a sand bottom and that was about calf deep.

Not a speed demon but I don't have the motor for top end.

Five


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

paragod said:


> End of story


Is that a Mosca?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Walter said:


> If Tran made this style of boat i would buy it,but the XLR8 is not the same.


They do make the style your looking for. Its the Tunnel V 20 and 22 SE.
I have the 22 SE. You wont find a dryer, smoother, riding shallow draft boat in its class. 
From 10 inches to 50ft, it can handle it all.
I was hammering redfish in water right next to a haynie cat and Trancat this weekend. I could get up as easy as they could in what was only about 12 inches of water over mud. Trim tabs down.
And it wont run till its stuck like our old buddy FIVE. (FIVE you know I love your boat)
When I have ran it aground, it was just floating where I could idle back out.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Great boats for sure, but they are a "cathedral" hull design much like that of a Gulf Coast or Whaler.


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

I know I'm opening myself up for criticism, but look at Explorer. They're owned by Dargel now and they are built very well. My 23TV has done everything I have asked of her.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

FishAfrica said:


> Details? Transom failure or did the motor hit something?


 Failure. Boat is sweet customer was having new electronics installed and I walked by it and looked at it to see what all the stink was over Mosca 2009 Sounds hollow when u tap on it delam? Maybe but has never even touched a reef on the bottom.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jay Baker said:


> :an6::an6::an6:


Desperado'd again!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Desperado'd again!


jealous wasted feeling


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> jealous wasted feeling


I would feel that way too if I owned one! :brew:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bothered


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> bothered


Desperado'd


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

haute pursuit said:


> desperado'd


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm impressed!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jay Baker said:


> View attachment 579274


High and dry!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

battleredtexan said:


> Mosca definitely wins for best videos.....:cheers:


That yellow boat is mine...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> High and dry!


Yo Baaaaaaaathered? :rotfl:


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

paragod said:


> Failure. Boat is sweet customer was having new electronics installed and I walked by it and looked at it to see what all the stink was over Mosca 2009 Sounds hollow when u tap on it delam? Maybe but has never even touched a reef on the bottom.


I am 100% sure that Cesar will warranty it.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

huntnetime said:


> That yellow boat is mine...


That's a nice lookin boat! Looks pretty quick too!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

mgeistman said:


> That's a nice lookin boat! Looks pretty quick too!


With the current worn out prop(14.5" x 21), it will do about 43MPH tops. I'm having the prop worked on by Coastal Propellor right now and we'll see what the results are when I get it back.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well if its a yellow boat it's got to be good!


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Durtjunkee said:


> I am 100% sure that Cesar will warranty it.


Yea once your attorney calls him. If you buy one tell him it is not ok for him to go fish in it while it is to be in the shop also.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

battleredtexan said:


> Mosca definitely wins for best videos.....:cheers:





huntnetime said:


> That yellow boat is mine...


Good lookin boat but why'd you take off all the Shimano badges on the hull and console?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Jay Baker said:


> View attachment 579274


Prove it, i'll pay if that boat will run in that, it's high and dry right there.:slimer: The only way that boat it's moving is if it gets pulled off, now a SS on the other hand no problem.:walkingsm Mosca's are good well built boats, but they are a little wet when it gets rough.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Prove it, i'll pay if that boat will run in that, it's high and dry right there.:slimer: The only way that boat it's moving is if it gets pulled off, now a SS on the other hand no problem.:walkingsm Mosca's are good well built boats, but they are a little wet when it gets rough.


Just look at the pic


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Are we talking about a mosca or desperado here?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

mgeistman said:


> Are we talking about a mosca or desperado here?


Bay hawk.
Get with the program


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

mgeistman said:


> Are we talking about a mosca or desperado here?


Desperado is in the canoe class and yes i agree that boat is stuck on a reef or sand bar in that picture.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> Bay hawk.
> Get with the program


Lmao!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Walter said:


> Desperado is in the canoe class and yes i agree that boat is stuck on a reef or sand bar in that picture.


ANY day you want to follow me across the open bay and into the back lakes with your Shearwater, let me know. Bring your wallet because this aint going to be a free run either. We can start at Palacious and end up in Pringle via the tres palacious, matagorda bay, j-hook, fish pond, lighthouse cove route. We can even have two bet locations, last one to Fish Pond loses, last one to the middle of Pringle Lake loses.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

infamous, you cant be taking people across the hump! that would not turn out pretty in a shearwater going full speed.................rock hard J-hook sand = bam!!! oh ****


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mgeistman said:


> infamous, you cant be taking people across the hump! that would not turn out pretty in a shearwater going full speed.................rock hard J-hook sand = bam!!! oh ****


yeah that's bad stuff... it has changed so much since I started going back to POC even I avoid alot of it... there's plenty of open water in between for him to blow me away if he thinks his boat can do it... I aint scared to try. I know for sure though that single purpose tweener boat of his aint going past the fish pond. Hey, but he looks so good doing what it does and he can talk bad about my ride since he has such a beautiful lake.. err... I mean bay boat.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> yeah that's bad stuff... it has changed so much since I started going back to POC even I avoid alot of it... there's plenty of open water in between for him to blow me away if he thinks his boat can do it... I aint scared to try. I know for sure though that single purpose tweener boat of his aint going past the fish pond. Hey, but he looks so good doing what it does and he can talk bad about my ride since he has such a beautiful lake.. err... I mean bay boat.


Bhaaaahahahaha!! LMFAO. Just end it quick and stick to the right side of the entrance to fish pond.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

J, do you remember where you stored your boat?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yes, you wanna try and keep up with me to?


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Well if its a yellow boat it's got to be good!


LOL...right???


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

battleredtexan said:


> Good lookin boat but why'd you take off all the Shimano badges on the hull and console?


I'm not the original owner. I just own the boat now. The stickers were gone before I ever got it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> yes, you wanna try and keep up with me to?


At least he put a big motor on his bote


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> At least he put a big motor on his bote


Loma


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ufts


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Riiiiiiight


----------

